# ROG Ryujin 360 nervige Drehzahlschwankungen



## svenwe77 (24. Oktober 2020)

Hallo zusammen ..

Ich habe ein dezent nerviges Problemchen ..
Verbaut ist ein ROG B550-F mit Ryzen7 3700X und ich hatte vor kurzem noch eine Corsair AiO Kühlung dran,
die lief einwandfrei und vor allem leider.

War der Meinung das es sinnvoller wäre -
eine ROG Ryujin 360 zu verbauen (da diese einen kleinen Mikrolüfter für die Spannungswandler neben/über der CPU hat).

Jedenfalls -  irgendwas kommt sich mit der Lüftersteuerung ganz gewaltig in die Quere.

Nach der Erstinstallation kam ich noch nichtmal ins BIOS - Fehlermeldung CPU-Fan Failure,
egal ob der Fan-Stecker auf dem CPU-Fan-Header oder AiO-Fan-Header des Mainboards steckte.
Da half nur ein CMOS-Reset.

Als Windows lief und ich auch die ArmouryCrate-Software installiert hatte - passiert nun folgendes.
Selbst im Idle ohne Last und ca 30° CPU-Temp - springen alle 3 Lüfter + Mikrolüfter alle 5-10 Sek für 1-5 Sek. auf 100% Drehzahl.
Nervt tierisch.
Beim Booten und im UEFI-Modus laufen alle 3 Lüfter und der Mikrolüfter auf 100%,
nach dem starten von Windows muß ich erst ArmouryCrate starten und einmal auf den Reiter der Lüftersteuerung tippen -
damit die Lüfter zumindest nicht permanent auf 100% laufen - sondern nur noch in den beschriebenen sporadischen Sprüngen.

In der Armoury-Crate-Software werden im Lüftersteuerungs-Reiter diese Drehzahl-Sprünge nur nicht angezeigt.
Man kann zwar erkennen das die CPU-Temp. bei 30° um +/- 8 Grad schwankt (soll normal beim 3700X sein) -
nur sollten die Drehzahlen bei der Temp. bei 20% PWM = 400 rpm liegen.
Selbst wenn ich die Lüfterkurve manuell verstelle und bis 75° 10%PWM einstelle - Drehzahlsprünge.
Stell ich die Lüfterkurve auf 0% reicht die Zeit leider nicht aus das die Lüfter 0 rpm erreichen bis ein neuer Sprung kommt.


Einzige was zu erkennen ist - auf dem OLED-Display können die Drehzahlen angezeigt werden:
Steckt der Stecker im CPU-Fan-Header schwankt die angezeigte CPU-Fan Drehzahl zwischen 1065 - 1420rpm (trotz kurzzeitiger tatsächlicher Sprünge auf 100%) und Soll sein mit 20%PWM .. 400 rpm
angezeigte AiO-Pump-Drehzahl dann 0 rpm.

Steckt der Stecker im AIO-Pump-Header ist die angezeigte CPU-Fan-Drehzahl 0rpm
und die angezeigte AiO-Pump Drehzahl etwas konstanter 2720-2749 rpm.

Es spielt dabei auch keine Rolle ob ich um UEFI die Q-Fan-Steuerung deaktiviere oder einzelne Punkte aktiviere.

Hat da irgend jemand eine Idee oder wäre das eher ein Fall für das ASUS-Support-Forum?!?

Nachtrag n paar Stunden später:
was mir noch auffiel - habe ja zich mal den Rechner neu gestartet - dabei merkte ich das nicht ..
wenn ich den Rechner komplett ausschalte und dann wieder starte, 
ist auch das gespeicherte OLED-Bild (CPU-Temp) wieder weg.
Kann das an den BIOS ErP-Einstellungen liegen (habe dort S5+S4)?!?

Grüße - Sven


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (30. Oktober 2020)

Ich konnte die Software der Ryujin damals nur eingeschränkt testen, weil sie sich nur mit einem Asus-Mainboard im System installieren ließ, von daher kann ich über die aufdrehenden Lüfter nur mutmaßen. Aber wenn sie an der Kühlung angeschlossen, wird es eine Fallbackschaltung der internen Steuerung sein: Keine Befehle von der Software = maximale Leistung. Warum die Kommunikation nach dem Hochfahren immer wieder abreist, kann aber viele Ursachen in Hard- wie Software haben. Auf alle Fälle das UEFI nichts damit zu tun, umgekehrt hätte die interne Steuerung der Ryujin bei Regelung über die Mainboard-Anschlüsse (zu der ich als Alternative raten würde) keinen direkten Einfluss. Über Amory Crate sind natürlich übergreifende Software-Störungen möglich, das ist dann aber kein Hardware-Problem. Zur Diganose einfach mal Deinstallieren.

Zur Fan-Fehlermeldung beim Hochfahren: Die ist für Asus Standard, wenn kein Drehzahlsignal an CPU-Fan anliegt. Da die Kühlung nach dem einschalten noch ein paar Gedenksekunden braucht, kommt das in diesem Fall vielleicht einfach zu spät. Du kannst aber im UEFI im HW-Monitoring-Bereich die CPU-FAN-Drehzahl einfach auf "ignore" stellen. Ausgelesen wird sie dann weiterhin, aber auch bei 0 U/Min gibt es kein Gemecker.


----------



## svenwe77 (30. Oktober 2020)

besten Dank ..

Ich habe zu diesem Zeitpunkt einiges versucht ..

im Uefi die CPU-Fan auf ignore gestellt - versucht die iCue-Software zu deinstallieren (Vermutung das es Störungen gibt da vorher eine Corsair AiO-Kühlung drauf war) ..
aber es half alles nichts ..
diverse andere Asus-Programme gestestet - installiert und deinstalliert .. (AI-Suite .. Fan-Expert .. etc)
letztendlich einmal alles platt gemacht und Windows neu installiert ..

und dann gab es ein neues Problem (siehe Beitrag im Hersteller-Support-Forum)

Aber das konnte ich mitlerweile auch lösen.

Bedeutet - Ryujin und Armoury-Crate funktioniert mittlerweile (bis auf eine Kleinigkeit was das OLED-Display angeht)


----------



## Fabhino22Elz (17. März 2021)

svenwe77 schrieb:


> besten Dank ..
> 
> Ich habe zu diesem Zeitpunkt einiges versucht ..
> 
> ...


Hallo Sven,
ich habe mir den selben Lüfter geholt und weiß hier aktuell nicht weiter...

Mein Setup:
Asus ROG Maximus XII und eben der Asus ROG RYUJIN 360.

Angeschlossen ist der Kühler sowohl am CPU-Fan als auch an der AiO-Pump.
Auch hab ich versucht die Pumpe auf AiO und die FANs der Pumpe eben über CPU-Fan, CPU Opt anzuschliessen. Den dritten hatte ich an der Pumpe gelassen).

Dennoch habe ich immer diese extremen Schwankungen beim Lüfter und das eben auch im Leerlauf (Windows ohne irgend ne Anwendung). Das nervt total...

Ich hab leider nicht rauslesen können, wie du das Problem gelöst hast.

Kannst du mir dazu was sagen?

Grüße


----------



## oliverus2012 (27. März 2021)

Hallo Fabhino22Elz,

ich habe das gleiche Mainboard,  die Ryujin 360 und die gleichen probleme und zusätzliche bluescreens.

Mich würde interessieren ob du schon etwas herausgefunden hast.

MfG


----------



## jackiy6 (30. März 2021)

Ich hatte das selbe Problem, konnte es mit der reinen Installation von AI Suite 3, ohne etwas eingestellt oder optimiert zu haben, lösen. Hoffe konnte helfen. 

MfG


----------



## VirtuelDragon (19. April 2021)

Hallo,
ich habe seit kurzem auch eine Ryujin 360 auf einem ROG Crosshair VIII Dark Hero Mainboard.
Ich habe die selben Drehzahlschwankungen, (wie kurze kleine Gasstöße beim Auto) egal auf welchen Drehzahlen die Lüfter im Idle laufen. Unter Last macht er es glaube ich nicht aber ist auch schwer zu hören aber ich denke da ist alles in Ordnung. Ich habe die 3 Lüfter and das dreiteilige Lüfterkabel der Wasserpumpe angeschlossen und egal ob ich den 4-Pin stecker auf CPU_Fan oder den AiO Anschluss stecke, er macht die Drehzahlschwankungen bei niedriger Drehzahl immer noch. Software habe ich ArmouryCrate, AI-Suite 3 getestet einzeln und mit beiden Installiert. Die Schwankungen bleiben. Im BIOS habe ich CPU_Fan Monitoring auf ignore gestellt.

Oder ist das so gewollt um die Lager im Lüfter zu schützen da sie ja dann immer nur kurz auf die eingestellte Drehzahl laufen. Die Temperatur bleibt da immer zwischen 35°C - 37°C.

Als Lüfter habe ich die Noiseblocker (NB-eLoop X B12-P ARGB, PWM - 120mm) montiert.
Unter Last bei einem Ryzen 9 5900X auf 4.6MHz (alle Kerne) kommt die Temperatur auch nicht höher als 62°C sondern sinkt sehr schnell wieder auf unter 60°C wenn die Lüfter sich voll aufdrehen.




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=gAT04RUPrWE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


Im Video kann man die Schwankungen denke ich gut sehen. Wenn man die AiO neu anschließt dreht sie im Idle deutlich schneller aber so nach dem Einstellen ist sie sehr leise, nur die Schwankungen sind halt da.

MfG


----------



## Schori (19. April 2021)

Wenn du die Lüfter auf eine fixe Drehzahl stellst schwanken sie immer noch?
Mal eine andere Lüfterbuchse genommen?


----------



## VirtuelDragon (19. April 2021)

> Wenn du die Lüfter auf eine fixe Drehzahl stellst schwanken sie immer noch?


Also mit einer festen Drehzahl unter 70% PWM kommen die Schwankungen, alles darüber bleibt auf der Drehzahl. Komisch


----------

